# The Never-Ending Thread . . .



## Kevin

I started to walk across a rickety rope bridge . . . .


----------



## Final Strut

When I realized that there was no way that it would support my manly girth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

So I started to turn around


----------



## kweinert

You only have 17 minutes to respond . . .


----------



## Schroedc

But when I turned around several rungs fell out so I had no choice but to go forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

So I turned around again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

When suddenly, it happened....


----------



## ironman123

What happened Batman?


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> When suddenly, it happened....



... an alien spacecraft appeared overhead and dropped what appeared to be a rope made of some kind of flexible crystal. "_A lifeline?_" I wondered. So I grabbed the rope and began climbing . . .


----------



## SENC

Ugh... faster fingers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Hospital administrators always feel the need to control people's behavior.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

When I got to the top of the rope, I saw inside the craft, and just to left of me there it was...


----------



## SENC

Brink's missing tail.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal

In the hand of an Irishman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

And I also saw some curly Koa


----------



## Kevin

Because my name is Tony and I am smoking crack. Butt crack.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

And I grabbed all of it so Kevin couldn't get any

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

But then tony found out what he was calling curly koa was just pine, Time to go back to school.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal

And bring his Irish teacher a CK apple

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> In the hand of an Irishman



I couldn't believe my eyes! There was a scruffy looking nerf herding irishman in front of me. I asked him what he was doing in this space ship, and his reply was...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> and his reply was...



_"You're not playing fair. You're taking things out of turn."_


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> _"You're not playing fair. You're taking things out of turn."_



So, you're really not here, to make Monkey's squirm ?


----------



## Tclem

No I'm here to rebuild the bridge with my lathe


----------



## SENC

Only Tclem would try to rebuild a rope bridge with a lathe. Kevin, what were you thinking trying this here?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Kevin, what were you thinking trying this here?



Again, I wasn't. Thinking, that is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC

Too much ADD here. Now if you wanted to do a wood version of this, sending something from person to person to add onto, that might work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

We discussed that at one time. I don't know why it didn't fly. I probably wouldn't participate.


----------



## Kenbo

Then Kenbo the magnificent and keeper of all that is Canadian stepped in to get the thread back on track. "Stop calling our Canadian pine Koa!!!, he yelled as he sat beside his igloo with his dog sled team while swilling maple syrup and eating back bacon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Then Kenbo the magnificent and keeper of all that is Canadian stepped in to get the thread back on track. "Stop calling our Canadian pine Koa!!!, he yelled as he sat beside his igloo with his dog sled team while swilling maple syrup and eating back bacon.



Which forced the ignorant paddy to ask _"WTF is 'Back Bacon?" _to which the bizarre Canuck replied . . .


----------



## Tclem

Something they grow in North Carolina


----------



## Kenbo

"It's peameal bacon, you gun toting Leprechaun! It's a staple of the stereotypical Canadian household"
Bewildered, the troubled Texan scratched his behind and screamed........


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> "It's peameal bacon, you gun toting Leprechaun! It's a staple of the stereotypical Canadian household"
> Bewildered, the troubled Texan scratched his behind and screamed........



WTF is PEAMEAL BACON!!!???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

So the Canadian produced a plate of the delicious Canadian dish.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin

And made the gluttonous leprechaun hungry for peameal back bacon . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

So Kenbo fired up the grill and cooked up a heapin' helping of the delicious treat and the two loons ate until..........


----------



## SENC

Duckman arrived, toting an ancient drywaller along with him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

And with the drywaller was a duck call maker....


----------



## Kevin

And upon seeing the drywaller the leprechaun screamed further _"Who invited this lousy Pommy to the party?!?!" _


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> And with the drywall we was a duck call maker....



I'm sorry I cannot resist just quoting this nonsense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> And upon seeing the drywaller the leprechaun screamed further _"Who invited this lousy Pommy to the party?!?!" _


And then the drywaller kicked the leprechaun in the .......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Seat of his green corduroy pants and said "Where did you hide..."


----------



## JR Custom Calls

the enemas...

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

JR Custom Calls said:


> the enemas...



That's original How is anybody supposed to continue that?????


----------



## Schroedc

JR Custom Calls said:


> the enemas...



I'm hoping it's an auto correct fail but knowing this place.......


----------



## Schroedc

And then he yelled out "enemas? With friends like this who needs enemas?"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

And then the monkey appears....
He heard the word enima. He loved them almost as much as bananas. 
The monkye grabs the enima from the canadiens hand and ...


----------



## Tclem

Started hollering my name is ......


----------



## Kenbo

Spartacus!!!! I am a magical enema loving monkey and I am here to grant you all 3 wishes. Please, tell me what your heart desires and I shall make it so....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Wish #1...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

Wish #2 for Kevin to go to work and quit flipping switches


----------



## Kevin

Flipping switches is my work so your wish is hereby granted.


----------



## Tclem

Wish #3 that Kevin would get a job fixing the bridge so I can get out of this spaceship

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo

Just then, a bright light appeared on the horizon. What ever could it be?


----------



## Tclem

It was the mother ship piloted by .....


----------



## ripjack13

@Brink and the @Twig Man . They were on mission, and flying lean and clean as fast as that @Bigdrowdy1 Zeta Reticulihyperdrive would go. It was a fast ship and could cut through the sky like a hot @Molokai knife through butter. Little did they know that they were on their @Final Strut . They needed to get to the @Aurora North pole, but they were a long ways away. All they needed to do was...

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## Kenbo

find a new supplier of dilithium crystals to power the flux generator. As luck would have it, dilithium was an abundant natural resource of Canada, so they headed to...................


----------



## Tclem

Mexico so that they would have to deal with the Canadians........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Twig Man

They were trying to make their way to Texas where the heard there was a good supply of flame box elder. When the found the lord of the flame they would


----------



## Kevin

... be surprised to find out he is no lord at all but loves to worship a plate of fresh seafood so . . .


----------



## Schroedc

They grabbed a bucket of clams to bait their trap


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> They grabbed a bucket of clams to bait their trap



which is why my lips are swollen. can anyone remove this trap from my face?


----------



## Tony

And since they were in Texas everyone wondered "why the fishing bait??", so they jumped back into the Mother Ship and went to....


----------



## Schroedc

Sheboygan.


----------



## manbuckwal

Schroedc said:


> Sheboygan.



But they had to make a stop en route to pick up @Brink mail order bride

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bean_counter

But had no idea where to find the eBay store to pick up said bride, so they decided too


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Stop by the drug store and pick up some enemas. Then, they went for a lovely stroll through...


----------



## Bean_counter

Stroll through the clover fields with a box of lucky charms whistling a tune that sounded like


----------



## ripjack13

The narwahl song. It was so catchy, they couldn't help but sing it over and over...


----------



## SENC

All the while wishing the thread was over and over.


----------



## Kenbo

But that damn Canadian kept jumping in to revive it. This time, when he did, the masses cheered and said..........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

O Canada!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

(paranthetical pause in the story) Damned Canadian, not Damn Canadian (now back to the story)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> (paranthetical pause in the story) Damned Canadian, not Damn Canadian (now back to the story)



(parenthetical correction to parenthetical pause) Perhaps the Canadian has not yet been damned, and is thus just a damn Canadian, awaiting a Jesuit priest to actually put an irreversible curse of doom on him at which time he becomes truly damn*ed*(now back to the story).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Hmmmm, I'll be damned.


----------



## Tclem

And then tony jumped in to help save the Canadian from that crazy North Carolinian ........


----------



## Kenbo

"Thank you kind sir" said the Canadian, "but I am not requiring your help". I will just kick the North Carolinian in the nads................but then Kenbo realized that the North Carolinian.........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

Stuff was made of iron and told the Mississippian that he may need his help after all to defeat the evil @SENC .........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Then, out of the blue............


----------



## SENC

It started to snow... and snow... and snow...


----------



## Tony

And so they packed up,went to the coast of Texas where @Wildthings came running towards them and said...


----------



## SENC

Quick, hide! That rhinotillexomaniac with podobromhydrosis, @Tclem, is trying to find us!


----------



## Twig Man

but what they were smelling wasnt really stinky feet but the result of all the enemas that had been used.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem

And then they realized that people didn't understand their BIG words so they dumbed it down and said ........


----------



## Tony

Y'all stinky people go back to Mississippi where y'all belong!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

Don't bring that snow...snow...snow....down here go back to........


----------



## Kenbo

the armpit of whence you came, otherwise known as.............


----------



## SENC

Hoboken


----------



## Tony

They looked around and said "Where's the leprechaun with the pretty wood?"


----------



## ripjack13

Little did they know that the leprechaun was onto everyone's shenanigans, and was making a boat to visit Hawaii out of hairsticks and an old burnt up minivan. He plans to invade Don's curly koa stash. But, Don had a pet woogle to protect his stash and the little leprechaun didn't know about that...


----------



## Schroedc

But Don don't know that Woogles ate Koa trees either.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Don had trained the Woogles to not eat his superior stash of Koa but to feast on the lesser woods in others stock. Thusly proving himself to be the sharpest tool in the shed and was granted 3 wishes from the Leprechaun. His first wish was for a box of wood to appear out of thin air and the Leprechaun said "Granted" and with a loud Poof, a box of wood was there. His second wish was for a sandwich and his wife to develop laryngitis but because of the loud poof the leprechaun could no longer hear...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

The beating Don was getting by wishing for his wife to get laryngitis and so the leprechaun went out to....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Try to piece together a vehicle that would run by combining parts of a burnt one and an impaled one. He just about had it going but realized. ..


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Try to piece together a vehicle that would run by combining parts of a burnt one and an impaled one. He just about had it going but realized. ..



He needed to have a tree fall on top of one for the last part he needed to make it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

So off he went to find his magical chain saw...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Little did he know, the evil monkey had stolen his magical chain saw to make the most difficult chairs ever thunked up. While searching for said saw, the leprechaun happened upon a clue which pointed towards...


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> Little did he know, the evil monkey had stolen his magical chain saw to make the most difficult chairs ever thunked up. While searching for said saw, the leprechaun happened upon a clue which pointed towards...



Hoboken. The home of......


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## Kevin

I haven't looked but dollars to donuts it was Marc that revived this thread . . . . .


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> I haven't looked but dollars to donuts it was Marc that revived this thread . . . . .


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I haven't looked but dollars to donuts it was Marc that revived this thread . . . . .



Oh sure....blame me....


----------



## ripjack13

Well....it was me....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin

Then also discover why I don't participate in this silly shallow thread as it became more and more shallow . . . . .

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> Hoboken. The home of......


Kenbo the magnificent and keeper of all that is Canadian.
The leprechaun needed Kenbos help. But the monkey was sitting next to Kenbo holding a....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Kenbo the magnificent and keeper of all that is Canadian.
> The leprechaun needed Kenbos help. But the monkey was sitting next to Kenbo holding a....


Dipstick for the...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Then also discover why I don't participate in this silly shallow thread as it became more and more shallow . . . . .


Let me help you out braddah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

tractor. Which was rather strange for this time of year because.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

It's hot. Monkeys don't like hot. So he...


----------



## Tony

Threw everybody in the flatbed and drove North to see @Sprung who said...


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Threw everybody in the flatbed and drove North to see @Sprung who said...



I need a taller fence around my compound. Y'all can just go and.......


----------



## Kenbo

Bother someone else for a while. So they all headed to ..........


----------



## SENC

Toronto in search of...


----------



## Kenbo

SENC said:


> Toronto in search of...




The elusive (and devilishly handsome) honorary Texan named Kenbo.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

However, instead of finding...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spinartist

What they were looking for....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

They found a waif of a man dashing through the streets with nothing on but cowboy boots and a child's costume cowboy hat shouting, "I'm a honerary Texan dagnabit and the rootenest tootenest sidewinder this side of the Rio grand" his friends realizing what must be done they proceeded to...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Hog tie him & head off to the vet for Neutering...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

But before they arrived, the varmit pulled a fast one & escaped...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

As he made a break for it he lost the Ill fitted hat and while jumping over the final hurdle he snagged his tiny little dangling...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don Ratcliff said:


> As he made a break for it he lost the Ill fitted hat and while jumping over the final hurdle he snagged his tiny little dangling...



Boot laces. As he fell on his face he shouted.....


----------



## Kenbo

Schroedc said:


> Boot laces. As he fell on his face he shouted.....



"Hey you Woodbartians!!!! Get off my damn lawn!!!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

But being stubborn woodbarterians they...


----------



## Tony

Waited until the cover of darkness fell, went around back and...


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Went pee on the honerary Texans lawn...


----------



## Schroedc

But the former Hawaiian apparently peed on the electric fence and he said.....


----------



## Spinartist

with his new Misery-ian accent...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

"Sweet Jesus that's hotter than a texan in a toaster! "

But he was a tuff s.o.b. and dared @ripjack13 to try it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

But rip was onto the once removed hawaiian's shenanigans, rip had rubber boots on, however, he didn't know....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

And of course, being one who never turned down a dare, @ripjack13 unzipped his fly and not willing to risk being accused of being a girly man pulled the "find me" string and...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Couldn't find it so he...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

pulled his pants down and began to squat when suddenly...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063

the monkey with the enema who was not his friend began to howl and scream with delight and ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063

Shouted with a loud voice, " I LIKE TATOR TOTS!!!"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clay3063

Meanwhile, that short dude, @Tony began to ...


----------



## Tony

Sprint to @ripjack13 's house to jack his inflatable T-Rex suit. He grabbed it and then....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Mrs RipJack13 was shooting the garden gnomes in the backyard for target practice that @ripjack13 had set up earlier. When @Tony dashed out with the t-Rex suit she mistakenly thought he was a...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Scandinavian pool boy and she.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Opened fire like she was Annie Oakley until he let go of the costume and...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

He ran zig-zagging with lightening quick reflexes until he came to...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

A mole hill... having never seen such a towering mountain he stopped long enough for Michele to fire off a shot with the bb gun hitting @Tony where the sun don't shine...

Meanwhile back at @Kenbo yard...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

A mountain of a man, @Sprung ran in to save his tiny friend. He....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> A mountain of a man, @Sprung ran in to save his tiny friend. He....


You're shot and we have moved on to the "meanwhile" part... let it go @Tony let it go...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> You're shot and we have moved on to the "meanwhile" part... let it go @Tony let it go...



There's enough cushion there, I was just wounded, not killed.


Stoopid Islander!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

My but can take a lot!!!!!

Oh, wait.......

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> My but can take a lot!!!!!
> 
> Oh, wait.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kenbo

Don Ratcliff said:


> A mole hill... having never seen such a towering mountain he stopped long enough for Michele to fire off a shot with the bb gun hitting @Tony where the sun don't shine...
> 
> Meanwhile back at @Kenbo yard...




Kenbo was trying his hardest to destroy the theory of all Canadians being nice by saying..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Except @Kenbo forgot he's a Kanuck and K'nuck's aint got no lawns. They got snow and ice and trees and Rocky and Bullwinkle. But they ain't got no lawns. And as such, the reason why he found himself all tongue tied wasn't because he was trying to be nice. He ain't got no lawn. (Reminds me of a line in my favorite movie, "But Lt. Dan! You ain't got no legs.") So.... while @Kenbo was trying to work it out, @Tony began to slowly remove his foot from his face and whatever was lodged in his behind besides the BB that was directed his way because we all know his behind can take a lot. Meanwhile, back at the ranch...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@David Van Asperen shouted "that darn thread is to long for a crazy Islander wife!" And @Tony replied...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Damit David, it's spelled too!!!! The new Mod @Maya Ratcliff ran outside and....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen

With the determination usually only found in South Dakota , packed all of the koa found in Don's stash and sent it to @ripjack13 to distribute in


----------



## Don Ratcliff

In med frb but they were piled up in his shop and lost forever among the many frb piles he had already.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Van Asperen

Most wonder why one man has so many piles, these questions are better left to


----------



## Lou Currier

Maya but she is too busy trying to keep Don out of trouble...then

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

@Don Ratcliff was attacked by cut rate ninja assassins and he....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Tried to run and escape them, but his Hawaiian shirt got caught on a tree limb, so he...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Fashioned a weapon from the tree branches being a superior wood kahuna and easily defeated the cut rat blenders Colin had sent in hopes of taking my koa. 

Tony cheered from atop a...


----------



## Spinartist

3' tall pile of curly Koa chips & he was still shorter than the average man...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Trailer he had loaded with Don's Koa while he was distracted. He drove away like his ass was on fire. Meanwhile. ..


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> 3' tall pile of curly Koa chips & was still shorter than the average man...



Sorry, I didn't see your response when I typed mine. Carry on!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Back in reality, having defeated those silly ninjas our hero Don returned to his mountain of Koa Tony dreams of stealing where he was worshiped like the...


----------



## David Van Asperen

While checking in the rear view mirror @Tony noticed an orange tag attached to a limb of koa. Stopping to investigate ,he cautiously read the words on the tag " Your mission,should you decide to accept it " ,Tony 's mind began to race ,when suddenly he remembered. Nothing rhymes with orange!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

I sure type slow Dons post was not there when I started Sorry


----------



## Don Ratcliff

David Van Asperen said:


> I sure type slow Dons post was not there when I started Sorry

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your response when I typed mine. Carry on!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

David Van Asperen said:


> While checking in the rear view mirror @Tony noticed an orange tag attached to a limb of koa. Stopping to investigate ,he cautiously read the words on the tag " Your mission,should you decide to accept it " ,Tony 's mind began to race ,when suddenly he remembered. Nothing rhymes with orange!




Not sure where he was anymore he picked up his trusty sidekick TOTO, & with the usual confused look on his face, exclaimed,


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Realizing the Yorkie he was attempting to pick up was taller then he is, Tony stubbornly gave up. The dog however being intelligent decided to jump on the nearest equipment and shovel all of the...

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Crap Don had been spewing into a gigantic mountain. @woodman6415 showed up and said, "I declare, this is...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Don-Land! and he planted a flag on it and then.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

An ardvarck in an ant pile only to realize that...


----------



## Lou Currier

Lou Currier said:


> An ardvarck in an ant pile only to realize that...



Darn...helps to read through all the pages...disregard and carry on

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Realizing the Yorkie he was attempting to pick up was taller then he is, Tony stubbornly gave up. The dog however being intelligent decided to jump on the nearest equipment and shovel all of the...
> 
> View attachment 123904


----------



## Lou Currier

oil started to flow from the ground...he thought he hit black gold until...


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> oil started to flow from the ground...he thought he hit black gold until...




@Lou Currier ... glad you could catch up!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> Maya but she is too busy trying to keep Don out of trouble...then


Don stays in trouble. I just ignore the parts I don't like, and worship the parts I do like... wait.. that didn't sound right...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Maya Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Trailer he had loaded with Don's Koa while he was distracted. He drove away like his ass was on fire. Meanwhile. ..


Ummmmm... Mayas Koa...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Maya Ratcliff said:


> Ummmmm... Mayas Koa...



My apologies, the Stoopid Islander has gotten in my head. Carry on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

There is only one way to get the trailer of Maya's koa to the intended destination without destroying it ,but little did they know that.........


----------



## Don Ratcliff

David Van Asperen said:


> There is only one way to get the trailer of Maya's koa to the intended destination without destroying it ,but little did they know that.........


----------



## Tony

@Schroedc had been whispering in Mya's ear about moving back to the Islands so he could steal the Koa. After he had successfully acquired the stash....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

He found that @Tony was too much of a wussie to come to Minnesota, even in August.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Because he has great native wood such as Mesquite in his much more native state if Texas. However, @Sprung had no problems sneaking over to Colin's place and...


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> He found that @Tony was too much of a wussie to come to Minnesota, even in August.....


----------



## Spinartist

Tony said:


> Colons place




??? You mean @DKMD 's ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

Spinartist said:


> ??? You mean @DKMD 's ??



I'm more of the hip and knee kind... never got into colons. No judgement here... just not my thing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> I'm more of the hip and knee kind... never got into colons. No judgement here... just not my thing.



Says the guy who owns a "Bowel Gouge"...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## NeilYeag

Sprung said:


> Says the guy who owns a "Bowel Gouge"...



Ouch!


----------



## DKMD

Sprung said:


> Says the guy who owns a "Bowel Gouge"...



Stop by sometime, and I'll show you how I use it...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung

DKMD said:


> Stop by sometime, and I'll show you how I use it...



*Making a mental note to be very, very careful if I ever meet Keller...*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> *Making a mental note to be very, very careful if I ever meet Keller...*



"It's an Everlast"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

